# Cleaning the pad as you go - how?



## pash (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi,

What is the best way to clean the pad as you work?

I cant seem to find much on this. Using a toothbrush gets mentioned a few times, but I struggle to see how that will really do anything.

There is an article about using a terry cloth, but that seemed to be more for people using a DA.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

pash said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the best way to clean the pad as you work?
> 
> ...


What polisher are you using?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Optimum pad washer - not sure if you can get it over here though?


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> Optimum pad washer - not sure if you can get it over here though?


Aren't all pad washers basically the same?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use this dedicated pad cleaning brush.









You did say clean the pad as you use it for polishing and not after polishing duties, right?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

A toothbrush is too small unless it is made for a horse!

You need a good stiff brush or a good supply of compressed air.

Using a washer that leaves the pads wet is not a good option for cleaning pads you want to use any time soon as they take quite a long time to dry out, IMO.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Bigpikle said:


> Optimum pad washer - not sure if you can get it over here though?


http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=896


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Clean my pads like Mike Phillips in his video :


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I am quite sure the Optimum pad cleaner is a modified version of the 3000D http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=1113 Someone sells it over here but it is frightening expensive.

I use a cloth or toothbrush. If I did more polishing then I would buy a pad washer as ONR makes a very good pad cleaner for OPT polishes plus it is a cheap cleaner. I also find a bucket of ONR makes a good cleaner by dunking the pad into the bucket and then spin drying. The OPT polishes seem to be quite happy with some ONR


----------



## JamesRS5 (Oct 8, 2014)

£100+ for a pad cleaner seems a little excessive/obsessive when a £2 nail brush will do the job. 
I use a brush that came with our fruit and veg juicer, it resembles the one Chemical Guys will sell you for £15.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

JamesRS5 said:


> £100+ for a pad cleaner seems a little excessive/obsessive when a £2 nail brush will do the job.
> I use a brush that came with our fruit and veg juicer, it resembles the one Chemical Guys will sell you for £15.


Dry bruising versus wet cleaning. Would you dry brush your pads after polishing and put them away?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

JamesRS5 said:


> £100+ for a pad cleaner seems a little excessive/obsessive when a £2 nail brush will do the job.
> I use a brush that came with our fruit and veg juicer, it resembles the one Chemical Guys will sell you for £15.


Using a brush or cloth is great but washing the pad is a different game but obviously a different price range


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Clean the pad on the fly with a brush. 
Hold the polisher flat and spin the pad on the brush. That'll lift the spent polish and paint from the pads surface.
Once you're finished using the pad, run it under warm water, massage the old polish out and let it dry naturally.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Take the pad off. Rinse thoroughly with water until old residue is gone. Pat-dry velcro base then attach to machine. Spin the pad at a medium speed inside an old bucket until water has stopped flying. Job done. Works for me anyway.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I just use a cheaper damp MF cloth, usually one of the Kirklands from Costco. The little hooks on the MF pull the polish residue off the pad.


----------

